# more video from nats 2013



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

here's one more. let me know what ya about the back ground music..lol..heard this yesterday and i thought, well..you decide..


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Way back! Lol works for me, looked like a good time


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

lol...we did man!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

The music choice is classic! Great video too, looks like a good time.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

That was one of the main songs in the movie top gun.Good choice


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Nice!


Thanks! And that life case worked perfect!



Musclemckeester said:


> The music choice is classic! Great video too, looks like a good time.


We had a blast! 



brutemike said:


> That was one of the main songs in the movie top gun.Good choice


Yes it was. I was thinking it kinda described the whole mud nats thing. Lol


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice bud.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## biggun132 (Oct 9, 2009)

hey man can you send me those pics of me on my yellow commander please. [email protected] it was nice to meet with yall too man we need to do it again.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

biggun132 said:


> hey man can you send me those pics of me on my yellow commander please. [email protected] it was nice to meet with yall too man we need to do it again.


you've got mail!! and we are always down for a ride man..you guys are a great group to hang with!!


----------

